# SOURCE - log



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope that we can get that log out some time soon. I think I will be back up there tonight if you are interested in another run, Joel. I am going up to do Alto Alto first, then Source around 5:00 hopefully.

Also, for reference, the gauge was at 269 at 6:00 pm last night, about the time we put on. And as we discussed, the gauge is a ways below the run. Check out:

http://www.dwr.state.co.us/Hydrology/flow_data.asp?ID=BOCMIDCO&MTYPE=DISCHRG

Alex


----------

